# [SELinux] Services non démarrés au boot [Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

Je me suis rendu compte dernièrement que depuis une màj, certains services ne sont plus démarrés quand le système est mode enforce e.g. le service acpid.

Quand il est en mode permissive, il n'y a pas de problème.

```

rc-update -u 
```

Rien n'y fait.

```

Portage 3.0.9 (python 3.7.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.32-r2, 5.9.8-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.9.8-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-5557U_CPU_@_3.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:    16268868 total,  13493768 free

KiB Swap:    8388604 total,   8388604 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 12 Nov 2020 00:45:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2b5ba5439defa103066cabcc382cc001c5d568e4

sh bash 5.0_p18

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

ccache version 3.7.12 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p18::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r4::gentoo, 3.6.12::gentoo, 3.7.9::gentoo, 3.8.5::gentoo, 3.9.0::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.12::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.4-r1::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.20::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.2::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.32-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -fforce-addr -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going=y --with-bdeps=y --complete-graph"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch parallel-install

preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox selinux sesandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="local"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git

"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X acl amd64 branding bzip2 chroot crypt cryptsetup elogind ffmpeg gnutls hardened iconv icu ipv6 jpeg libglvnd libtirpc logrotate lzma mmx modplug multilib ncurses nls nptl opengl openmp pam pax_kernel pcre perl pic pie png python rea

dline seccomp secure_delete selinux snmp split-usr sse sse2 ssl ssp symlink tcpd unicode wavpack webrsync-gpg xattr xml xtpax zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu

10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon auth

n_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_

config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="load memory syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3

 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rt

cm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS=

"presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON

_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="arm x86_64 sparc" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25 ruby26" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 fbdev vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options i

pset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-apps/openrc-0.42.1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="ncurses netifrc pam (selinux) (split-usr) unicode -audit -bash -debug -newnet (-prefix) -static-libs -sysv-utils" ABI_X86="(64)"

```

Rien dans les logs ; ce n'est pas listé dans les services activés : il n'y a pas d'erreurs.

J'ai essayé de supprimer et de les remettre mais ça n'apparaît pas.

Par contre, en mode permissive, les services sont présents et sont bien démarrés...

Dur de debogguer sans logs...

```

rc-status -a
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Runlevel: boot
> 
>  dmcrypt                                                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]
> ...

 Last edited by y351 on Thu Dec 03, 2020 10:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## y351

J'ai déclaré le bug.

----------

